# Did anyone here had to use Wing-Chun in a RL self-defence situation ?



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 5, 2015)

Did anyone here had to use Wing-Chun in a RL self-defence situation ?

- Explain


----------



## Danny T (Aug 5, 2015)

About 20 years ago was in a night club in New Orleans with my wife and another couple. Two guys were becoming loud and obnoxious. Upon witnessing their display and from having learned some body language signs from training my wife and I remained calm in control and decided to go to a different establishment while our friends stayed. Learned the next morning they were caught up in a fight with the two obnoxious guys. 
Self-defense in action. Recognized a situation going bad and removed ourselves from it.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 5, 2015)

Another time was at the beach and someone was struggling swimming. I swam out to him and he immediately attempted to grab a hold of me. I quickly redirected his arms and turned him. Took control of him and towed him to where he could stand up.


----------



## JPinAZ (Aug 5, 2015)

to OP It's a good question. You may have not looked, this was covered very recently. Scroll down about 5 or 6 threads 
Have you ever used your Wing Chun in a real fight MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 5, 2015)

JPinAZ said:


> to OP It's a good question. You may have not looked, this was covered very recently. Scroll down about 5 or 6 threads
> Have you ever used your Wing Chun in a real fight MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community



Thanks.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 5, 2015)

Specifically the 9th post in that thread.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 5, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> Specifically the 9th post in that thread.




2 dislikes, the one from this thread and the other one.....man, you can't catch a break.

But I still like you Jake...you know...as a friend.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 5, 2015)

Danny T said:


> About 20 years ago was in a night club in New Orleans with my wife and another couple. Two guys were becoming loud and obnoxious. Upon witnessing their display and from having learned some body language signs from training my wife and I remained calm in control and decided to go to a different establishment while our friends stayed. Learned the next morning they were caught up in a fight with the two obnoxious guys.
> Self-defense in action. Recognized a situation going bad and removed ourselves from it.



Best Self-defense EVER.  The Ability To Recognize Danger and Avoid It.


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 6, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Best Self-defense EVER.  The Ability To Recognize Danger and Avoid It.



True, but the ability to recognize danger and avoid it, does not prove how effective the Wing-Tsun system is in a real self defense situation, to specify what a self defense situation is.

*Self-defense* or *self-defence* (see spelling differences) is a countermeasure that involves defending the well-being of oneself or of another from harm.[1] The use of the right of self-defense as a legal justification for the use of force in times of danger is available in many jurisdictions, but the interpretation varies widely

I didn't know that running away is a force ? It's just avoiding a self-defense situation. Which is good! But not what my question was about.


----------



## JPinAZ (Aug 6, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> True, but the ability to recognize danger and avoid it, does not prove how effective the Wing-Tsun system is in a real self defense situation, to specify what a self defense situation is.



And then some might argue it is the _ultimate_ display of it's effectiveness..

"*Self-defense* or *self-defence* (see spelling differences) is a countermeasure that involves defending the well-being of oneself or of another from harm.["  - this part does not say anything about there needing to be a use of force to defend one's self.

It seems to me that what Danny T did fits exactly withing the above definition when he recognized a pending bad situation and defended his well-being from harm be removing himself from the situation! While I get what you're driving at, again, the use of force does not have to be present to defend one's well-being or have a very high level of self defense.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 6, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> True, but the ability to recognize danger and avoid it, does not prove how effective the Wing-Tsun system is in a real self defense situation, to specify what a self defense situation is.
> 
> *Self-defense* or *self-defence* (see spelling differences) is a countermeasure that involves defending the well-being of oneself or of another from harm.[1]



This is a reasonable definition of self-defense, and is exactly what DannyT did by avoiding a dangerous situation.



JohnnyEnglish said:


> The use of the right of self-defense as a legal justification for the use of force in times of danger is available in many jurisdictions, but the interpretation varies widely



This is an example of how use of force can be justified under self-defense doctrines. It has nothing to do with the definition of self-defense.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 6, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> True, but the ability to recognize danger and avoid it, does not prove how effective the Wing-Tsun system is in a real self defense situation, to specify what a self defense situation is.
> 
> *Self-defense* or *self-defence* (see spelling differences) is a countermeasure that involves defending the well-being of oneself or of another from harm.[1] The use of the right of self-defense as a legal justification for the use of force in times of danger is available in many jurisdictions, but the interpretation varies widely
> 
> I didn't know that running away is a force ? It's just avoiding a self-defense situation. Which is good! But not what my question was about.



You'll never have a true measure of any fighting system as being effective in a real-self defense situation because it all depends on the person and their ability. A person can know a martial art and still lose to someone who doesn't know or has never fought before.  The effectiveness of a fighting style should always be reflective of a person and not the style.  For example:

1. How well can I recognize danger -  If you can't do this then you can't win even if you have a gun, knife, or tank.  Being able to recognize danger is always the first part of self defense and it doesn't require force

2. How well can I analyze the danger - you have to be able to quickly analyze the danger, this will give you an idea of your chances for successfully defending yourself. This is done before actual physical contact and even during physical contact such as the power of the person when he or she attacks.

3. Do I understand enough about my martial arts to use it to defend myself against this attack - If the answer is an honest yes then you will use your martial arts.  If the answer is know then you'll fall back into a basic punch and kick method. If you aren't sure about this answer then you need to spar with someone who is a good fighter that doesn't use your style.  Sparring against people who use the same style you do is the worst way to determine this answer.  The chances of you being in a real fight with someone else that knows WC is really slim

4. Am I willing to use my martial arts to the full extent. - Kung Fu is a cruel martial arts system and there's nothing honorable about it. If you don't have the stomach or heart or will to be that cruel then you may end up using less effective techniques that would result in your defeat.

5. Can I mentally control the situation - If you can't do this then you are at a great risk of losing.  For example, this is common where I used to live.  2 people get into a fight, one wins and talks trash to the person he just defeated.  That person loses face goes to his car to get a gun and shoots the person who beat him in the fight. 

The effectiveness of any self-defense is 100% dependent on the person and not the style.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Maybe a better question would be.  "How effective were you at applying WC in a real fight situation?"  Some fighting styles are more easier to deploy in an actual fight and other styles take a bit of understanding in order to actually use in a real fight. From what I see in sparring people WC looks easier to deploy because everyone else seems to just be doing basic punches and kicks.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2015)

Use of_ reasonable_ force can be justified but how much better not to have to use it, to be able to see a situation that could develop and get out of it without force and damage has to be the optimal solution.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 6, 2015)

Self-defense is what one does to protect one's self and/or interest. Do you lock the doors at your house? Why?
Do you lock the doors to your vehicle? Why?
When out and about are you aware of your surroundings and what is happening around you? Some of us actually do these things and more. When stepping into a business, shopping center, restaurant...etc, I make a mental note of where the exits are and if I had to make an emergency egress with my family how would be the best way out. That is just a little bit of what I do for self-defense.
Now if you are wanting a response about using my wing chun training in a physical confrontation I have used it a couple of times to quickly trap and subdue a foolish attacker. In both situations the tension was quickly defused and no one was injured badly.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2015)

JohnnyEnglish said:


> Did anyone here had to use Wing-Chun in a RL self-defence situation ?
> 
> - Explain


I'd like to ask the OP to explain this post from the 'Systema' thread and why he's asking if anyone has used WC to defend themselves.

"I did Wing-Tsun for a while and have been researching on many Wing-Tsun schools and instructors, I also go this far to say that Wing-Tsun is totally BS and not effective at all, nothing there is trained with 100% full power and 100% speed, because 95% of these techniques would not work in a real life situation. I don't know Systema well enough to judge, I only know it out of youtube videos, but I've also seen that they usually just stand there and get beaten by the instructor, all in slowmo nothing in full-speed, no evidence to present the full effectiveness of systema. It looks like Wing-Tsun, just BS."


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I'd like to ask the OP to explain this post from the 'Systema' thread and why he's asking if anyone has used WC to defend themselves.
> 
> "I did Wing-Tsun for a while and have been researching on many Wing-Tsun schools and instructors, I also go this far to say that Wing-Tsun is totally BS and not effective at all, nothing there is trained with 100% full power and 100% speed, because 95% of these techniques would not work in a real life situation. I don't know Systema well enough to judge, I only know it out of youtube videos, but I've also seen that they usually just stand there and get beaten by the instructor, all in slowmo nothing in full-speed, no evidence to present the full effectiveness of systema. It looks like Wing-Tsun, just BS."


-------------------------------------------
I dont do systema. but I have been deeply into Augustine Fong wing chun for decades.
It has helped me in real self defense situations several times.


----------



## JPinAZ (Aug 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I'd like to ask the OP to explain this post from the 'Systema' thread and why he's asking if anyone has used WC to defend themselves.
> 
> "I did Wing-Tsun for a while and have been researching on many Wing-Tsun schools and instructors, I also go this far to say that Wing-Tsun is totally BS and not effective at all, nothing there is trained with 100% full power and 100% speed, because 95% of these techniques would not work in a real life situation. I don't know Systema well enough to judge, I only know it out of youtube videos, but I've also seen that they usually just stand there and get beaten by the instructor, all in slowmo nothing in full-speed, no evidence to present the full effectiveness of systema. It looks like Wing-Tsun, just BS."



Lol, interesting! makes'ya wonder what the true intentions are behind the OP's question.... I smell troll bait close by,....


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2015)

JPinAZ said:


> Lol, interesting! makes'ya wonder what the true intentions are behind the OP's question.... I smell troll bait close by,....



To be honest I wouldn't have posted what he said (I don't think a lot of people saw it tucked away in 'Systema') but it just seemed strange to make this thread with such a attitude towards a style though he's equally damning abut Systema. Style bashing isn't the best way to elicit responses about a style.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> To be honest I wouldn't have posted what he said (I don't think a lot of people saw it tucked away in 'Systema') but it just seemed strange to make this thread with such a attitude towards a style though he's equally damning abut Systema. Style bashing isn't the best way to elicit responses about a style.


It is appears to me there isn't an interest in others opinions or knowledge rather a wanting of affirmation of a particular opinion on the subjects. If that opinion doesn't meet what is looked for or expected... we have arguments rather than discussions.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2015)

Well he did refer to himself as Thor in another thread.... so might I suggest







Apropos don't you think


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I'd like to ask the OP to explain this post from the 'Systema' thread and why he's asking if anyone has used WC to defend themselves.
> 
> "I did Wing-Tsun for a while and have been researching on many Wing-Tsun schools and instructors, I also go this far to say that Wing-Tsun is totally BS and not effective at all, nothing there is trained with 100% full power and 100% speed, because 95% of these techniques would not work in a real life situation. I don't know Systema well enough to judge, I only know it out of youtube videos, but I've also seen that they usually just stand there and get beaten by the instructor, all in slowmo nothing in full-speed, no evidence to present the full effectiveness of systema. It looks like Wing-Tsun, just BS."



Maybe we'll get lucky and Johnny English will enlighten us as to what IS truly effective?


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 6, 2015)

yak sao said:


> 2 dislikes, the one from this thread and the other one.....man, you can't catch a break.
> 
> But I still like you Jake...you know...as a friend.


IK, Im on a downward spiral. What gives? I might need to bake some cookies and pass out friendship bracelets? Tough crowd!

Thanks Yak Sao! In times like these, all I really have are my friends. Don't worry, you are on the top of the friendship bracelet list. Yours ships out first!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> IK, Im on a downward spiral. What gives? I might need to bake some cookies and pass out friendship bracelets? Tough crowd!
> 
> Thanks Yak Sao! In times like these, all I really have are my friends. Don't worry, you are on the top of the friendship bracelet list. Yours ships out first!



I wouldn't worry about it, I have a poster who at the moment is disliking/disagreeing with everything I post! If I said the sea is wet he'd dislike or disagree lol.


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, I have a poster who at the moment is disliking/disagreeing with everything I post! If I said the sea is wet he'd dislike or disagree lol.


I noticed.

I have the perfect plan. It will only work in complete secrecy. We like each other's post no matter what the subject matter is. Then we conspire against those who dislike ours with a barrage of dislikes? No one can know our little secret. Agreed? So carry on like  normal. Oh wait that's what the PM button is for. Ahh schucks! Lol


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 6, 2015)

Abort, Abort, Abort!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2015)

I used to like the 'thank you' one we had on the site before and with the 'rep' button.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 6, 2015)

Folks, let's return to the topic of Wing Chun as a self defense tool, shall we?


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ssssshhhhhh! I think it's working!


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Folks, let's return to the topic of Wing Chun as a self defense tool, shall we?


Sorry.. I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 6, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Folks, let's return to the topic of Wing Chun as a self defense tool, shall we?




For wing chun to be so direct and to the point, we WC'ers do tend to ramble a bit from time to time


----------

